# broben my hip today



## markg0vbr (30 Jan 2011)

droped my bike on ice at nine am locals call abulance got to rotherham gen by nine forty five had a xry at two
got admited at three sergery to try and save my hip joint at eight now pumped up with morpheine
i will not know if i need a hip replacement for some timshorts with hip armer would have saved me i think dont wont a new hip at fourty sixi will have to look into shorts with hip armer i think it will be the trike for me from now on cant put any preshure on hip for at least six weeks sory for ramble typing this on kindl full of drugs rad man ooo my hard leaves a rainbow in the air i like rubarb and ginger jam had nowt to eat sice six pm friday


----------



## summerdays (30 Jan 2011)

Oh dear ... hope the surgery works - any idea how the bike faired? - what did they do with the bike at the scene of the accident?


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (30 Jan 2011)

Get well soon .....


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jan 2011)

Ouch!

I'm really sorry to hear that mark. I hope you recover soon (and that the bike is ok). 

From my experiences with them over the years (I grew up in Kimberworth) Rotherham General are pretty good so hopefully they will get you sorted out soon enough, and if you do have to have a replacement (I hope you don't) then they are a lot more durable now than when my uncle got one 12 years ago.

Out of interest, where were you when you came off? There are lots of hills around your end so I can imagine you could have been doing quite a speed.








Marcus


----------



## montage (30 Jan 2011)

Hope you get better soon...

....sounds like you are having a good time at the time of posting though!


----------



## gavintc (30 Jan 2011)

I broke mine following a fall when I was out riding in early Oct. By late Nov, I was on the turbo and hit the roads at the start of Jan. It is still a bit stiff and I can feel it first thing the morning. But, the exercise helps and I have checked my programme with the surgeon. 

Good luck to you, the repair will come, but it is a slow process and demands some patience. Watch the crutches in the wet on shiny floors. On the upside, you did not break it during perfect cycling weather, so you can have a good excuse for not battling with the cold, the snow and the rain.


----------



## markg0vbr (30 Jan 2011)

ok update cut bak on pain meds doing laps of bed now i was just turning off the main road on to side stat about seven to ten mph and bike went out from under me landed on hipfrom wat my lad says bike has a broken rear v mirror one of nabours feched it home for me as i wasthimking up new and interestin swear words on a gurnyhad local anesthetic for op so culd give sergens help full advise «you dont wont to do it like that go on giveit some not useing eight mm screws are you tut tut» might be home monday but cant put foot to floor for sixweeks


----------



## PaulM (30 Jan 2011)

Hope you make a good recovery Mark. 3 wheels are definitely safer on ice. I'm a similar age to you and I definitely reign back these days after coming off my Giro in the wet last year.


----------



## slugonabike (30 Jan 2011)

Ouchy! Get well soon.


----------



## trickletreat (30 Jan 2011)

Hi Mark, really sorry to hear this chap, get well soon from Deb and me. PS drug induced posting makes funny reading


----------



## Wildduck (30 Jan 2011)

Get well soon!

Daren & Quackers


----------



## plantfit (30 Jan 2011)

Sorry to hear this Mark, but you are a strong lad and should make a fast and complete recovery, I'm just getting over a broken leg and am desperate to get back on the trike, not long now, hope we will still be seeing you on the Great Nottinghamshire bike ride, good luck mate and keep us informed,

Roger

ps let us know if there's owt we can do to help


----------



## Tigerbiten (30 Jan 2011)

You're not having a lot of luck on your bikes/trikes as I've just seen your post about the broken spokes on the trike.

Get well soon.

Luck .........


----------



## trickletreat (30 Jan 2011)

plantfit said:


> Sorry to hear this Mark, but you are a strong lad and should make a fast and complete recovery, I'm just getting over a broken leg and am desperate to get back on the trike, not long now, hope we will still be seeing you on the Great Nottinghamshire bike ride, good luck mate and keep us informed,
> 
> Roger
> 
> ps let us know if there's owt we can do to help




Sorry Roger, must have missed this...hope your recovery is going ok, we all need to be fit for another meet!


----------



## Arch (30 Jan 2011)

ow! sorry to hear that! Shows how easy it is to break something even at low speed, and it's why I'm very cagey about riding in icy conditions on two wheels.

Get well soon!


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2011)

Ouch mark, get well soon!


----------



## markg0vbr (30 Jan 2011)

gavintc said:


> I broke mine following a fall when I was out riding in early Oct. By late Nov, I was on the turbo and hit the roads at the start of Jan. It is still a bit stiff and I can feel it first thing the morning. But, the exercise helps and I have checked my programme with the surgeon.
> 
> 
> Good luck to you, the repair will come, but it is a slow process and demands some patience. Watch the crutches in the wet on shiny floors. On the upside, you did not break it during perfect cycling weather, so you can have a good excuse for not battling with the cold, the snow and the rain.


i have had two bolts put in but will be two weeks befor i know whether it has worked if not it will be a hip replase ment

one thing about the trike you can do very slow low impact riding less stress than walking i am going to bikerightat the end of april i hope if i can drive the car


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (30 Jan 2011)

get well soon mark and roger
Ian


----------



## Night Train (30 Jan 2011)

Ohhh, nasty injury.

I hope you get better soon, Mark.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jan 2011)

What awful luck. Here's wishing you an uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## markg0vbr (30 Jan 2011)

done a lap of the bed today


----------



## snorri (30 Jan 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> done a lap of the bed today


 That's rapid progress Mark. 
I hope your recovery continues smoothly.


----------



## Arch (30 Jan 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> i have had two bolts put in but will be two weeks befor i know whether it has worked if not it will be a hip replase ment
> 
> one thing about the trike you can do very slow low impact riding less stress than walking i am going to bikerightat the end of april i hope if i can drive the car



Indeed, and most people think you are disabled (I mean 'one', not you specifically) if you ride a trike, so having a stick strapped to the rack for use when walking won't look odd!


----------



## markg0vbr (31 Jan 2011)

gavintc said:


> I broke mine following a fall when I was out riding in early Oct. By late Nov, I was on the turbo and hit the roads at the start of Jan. It is still a bit stiff and I can feel it first thing the morning. But, the exercise helps and I have checked my programme with the surgeon.
> 
> Good luck to you, the repair will come, but it is a slow process and demands some patience. Watch the crutches in the wet on shiny floors. On the upside, you did not break it during perfect cycling weather, so you can have a good excuse for not battling with the cold, the snow and the rain.



if one of the moderaters is reading this they might add a sub under recumbent for the minestry of funny walks.seeing as youare a sun bronzed cycling god again i will give you a list of all my events and i can drafd behind you at them all


----------



## MacB (31 Jan 2011)

Oh man, that's a real bummer, hope you heal quickly


----------



## markg0vbr (31 Jan 2011)

they are coming for me eeeek if i can get up some steps with cruches they are booting my out tonightthank you all for your simpethy.so any one around rotherham with a towe rope willing to pull me for the next six weeks ;-)give me a call i promis to use a ickle whip honest


----------



## Scoosh (31 Jan 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> done a lap of the bed today



On how many wheels ???






Hope the rest of your recovery is as quick (and as painless as the drug-induced posts would indicate



!)



... not too sure about the 'rainbow' reference, though



- but



!


----------



## Mark_Robson (31 Jan 2011)

Wow what a bummer. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2011)

scoosh said:


> On how many wheels ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He meant that when he moves his hand in the air, it appears that a rainbow is following it.  
Made perfect sense to me. 

*Edit* Just read his first post, I can see where confusion might arise.  


Mark, I hope you make a good recovery.


----------



## neil earley (31 Jan 2011)

hope you make a speedy recovery mate and if your up to it wales are a few short for the rugby game on friday lol ps keep taking the tablets


----------



## arallsopp (31 Jan 2011)

GWS mate. Sounded nasty, so glad to hear you're on the road to recovery.


----------



## byegad (31 Jan 2011)

Yo mark, Just seen this. Wow! How dangerous are bikes! Glad I'm permanently on three wheels, it's so much safer.

Hope you're up to some hills by Bike Right.


----------



## psmith (31 Jan 2011)

Hope all goes well , you'll have a bit of time to plan some more outings and well see you out and about on the trikes .
Paul & Carol .


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2011)

Get well soon. Hope you got out OK !


----------



## markg0vbr (31 Jan 2011)

thank every one i am back home now and going to get some sleep i have at least six weeks before i can put any weight on my left leg  if all goes well, light exercise will start. if they have not taken me off to the funny farm by then.
my streamer fairing arrives at the end of this week grrr  i will just have to sit and look at it


----------



## BenM (1 Feb 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> my streamer fairing arrives at the end of this week grrr  i will just have to sit and look at it




Have you not got a minion you can direct in the art of fairing manipulation, or at least direct to open the box and bring it over to your chair/bed?

Get well soon - and don't exercise too early cos you will do more harm than good!

B.


----------



## markg0vbr (1 Feb 2011)

BenM said:


> Have you not got a minion you can direct in the art of fairing manipulation, or at least direct to open the box and bring it over to your chair/bed?
> 
> Get well soon - and don't exercise too early cos you will do more harm than good!
> 
> B.


did not think of that i will get a minion to bring it to the bed so i can lick it a bit and fondle the attachments 


i am having the lone of a wheel chair for a bit so i can go up and down the road out side to keep my cardiovascular up, and push my self about with my good leg so just the standing on one leg doing imitation of a ballet dancer to keep the hip moving, do you know where i can lay my hands on on a size 18 tu-tu? 
and a Viking helmet?


----------



## Scoosh (1 Feb 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> did not think of that i will get a minion to bring it to the bed so i can lick it a bit and fondle the attachments
> 
> +
> 
> ...



= faired wheelchair =


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2011)

Racing wheel chair is where it's at - PS - like when riding a fixed, don't try scooting down a hill until you are used to it.  brakes.......oh what brakes.............  

PS your typing has improved now your off the strong stuff.


----------



## markg0vbr (1 Feb 2011)

typing improved as pain increased, the pain the pain Igor i will need your stoutest rubber gloves a daffodil two yards of knicker elastic and one large wall-nut, tally hoooooooooooooooe


yesssss masssster, will sir require his giggling hat it is slightly chilly out to day.

no Igor a hearty manic laugh at the hill top launch sight will suffice.


<tune of dick Barton special agent> will oure hero ever reach escape velocity in his faired wheel chair of will sanity prevail <sound of woman making feeble attempt at a scream> dont mention the sanity i had some ointment for it and it dried up and fell off.
tune in next time to find out.


----------



## Misty (8 Feb 2011)

So how's it going now matey?
One week on from your last post & I'm guessing you're reaching the frustrated / bored rigid stage ... in between sleeping off the pain killers and feeling like poop! 5 weeks to leg "touch down" anyway - hopefully you'll start to progress rapidly after that.

Any chance of getting into a gym in the meantime - just to do some upper body / strength type stuff .... certainly helped me to feel human when I had my compound tib & fib + metal inserts.... although from memory it was a while before I could do much of anything ~ me & painkillers didn't mix so well (nausea, general feeling of being out of control) so I cut them out pretty quick and suffered the inevitable sleep deprivation instead. 

Let us know how you're getting on anyway


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Feb 2011)

fed-up douse not come close, i am unbelievably knackered all the time.
teachers keep going on strike and when both lads are here all day together arararararg 
i go back to the hospital 15th and 17th if i can start a bit of light spinning i might make it.


----------



## neil earley (8 Mar 2011)

good advice from misty, light exercise will lift your moodps check with GP first I had multiple operations to my lower spine { fusion} and still take quite a lot of painkillers just to get through the day!! was told I would never ride a bicycle again BUT dicovered bents and now cycle 3 miles yesterday {slowly} on a ST GTE so chin up and make a speedy recovery


markg0vbr said:


> fed-up douse not come close, i am unbelievably knackered all the time.
> teachers keep going on strike and when both lads are here all day together arararararg
> i go back to the hospital 15th and 17th if i can start a bit of light spinning i might make it.


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Mar 2011)

now doing 14miles every other day 10mph ave still not fantastic but not that bad for the and still cant walk but.


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2011)

Keep at it Mark, that sounds pretty good to me.


----------

